# weight of sugar



## RobRoy (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a recipe that calls for 2 & 1/2lbs of sugar. I don't have any scales but I know that 2 cups of water weighs 1lb. Is it the same for sugar? Also, which yeast would you guys recommend for Strawberry wine, Montrachet or Lavlin EC-1118? TIA!!!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 15, 2009)

Hiya RobRoy,

Two cups of granulated sugar to the pound 

or two and one third cups of packed brown sugar to the pound..

( depending on what you're using)

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 15, 2009)

The weight of any sugar in a recipe could be considere a guideline. When you have reached your desired starting SG you have added enough sugar, no matter what it weighed.


----------



## RobRoy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Any reccomendations on which yeast?


----------

